# Free forum hosting



## Jetster (Oct 24, 2013)

I do some volunteer work and they are very archaic in the way they communicate. Any recommendations for free or minimal cost forum hosting?

I actually have to fill out paperwork and drop it off at the office. wtf?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2013)

i highly recommend these guys, top notch.

http://icyboards.com/


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is a great one:

http://www.freeforums.org/

Very secure, many different templates, and never spam joining!


----------



## alexstone (Nov 22, 2013)

000webhost.com it`s freeware


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 22, 2013)

I can host one pm me


----------



## Lily Martin (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello

For a long time, I have used Forumotion: http://www.forumotion.com/
It is one of the best hosting provider. The staff is available all day long. They have many options and absolutly free.

So, I highly recommend this company


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I woul not recommend the above, as you can't download your database unless you ask them, and you often have issues porting it to a self-hosted forum later.


----------

